# Worst Movie Sequel Ever?



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2017)

Sequels. They have a reputation of being worse than the original film, and more often than not, that reputation is warranted. So, what do you think is the worst, dumbest and most insulting movie sequel ever? My vote goes to Blues Brothers 2000. Need proof? Let Doug Walker explain:


----------



## Dongding (Oct 26, 2017)

Starship Troopers 2. Omfg bad.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 26, 2017)

*cough*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

Anything beyond Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift.  

I don't consider TD a sequel though, it had its own storyline independent of the original.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hostel 3 for me.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 26, 2017)

Home Alone 3. Didn't even keep the main character...


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 26, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Home Alone 3. Didn't even keep the main character...



Oh shit, I completely forgot about that. I guess it was so painful seeing a different main character, I tried to erase it from my memory. xD


----------



## Mabus (Oct 26, 2017)

*desperately wants to scream Star Wars Episode 7, and a few vulgar words about JJ Abrams*

•__•

Iron Sky 2 
XD lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Home Alone 3. Didn't even keep the main character...
> View attachment 22644


OMG!!! I remember watching that!!!


----------



## Dongding (Oct 26, 2017)

I think it's a tie between open mind and I right now.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 26, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I think it's a tie between open mind and I right now.


I am shocked ... to be counted as worthy... Who could have guessed this, just three short weeks ago. . . !

<_sniff_> tissue please

No I'm not crying. My eyes are just leaking


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 26, 2017)

troll 2 .... I think its actually listed as one of the worst movies of all time


----------



## RemedyKun (Oct 26, 2017)

Mortal Kombat 2.. The first was mediocre at best, the second had me contemplating life


----------



## Loffi (Oct 26, 2017)

Forrest Gump 2: Running on Empty


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 26, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Forrest Gump 2: Running on Empty



is that really a thing?


----------



## Loffi (Oct 26, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> is that really a thing?



No, but I'm surprised it's not.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 26, 2017)

Let's not forget Forrest Gump 3: Revenge of Bubba.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 26, 2017)

Forrest Gump IV: Jenny Returns


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 5, 2017)

Forrest Gump V: The Shrimp Awakens


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 5, 2017)

Forrest Gump VI: Back to 'Nam.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 6, 2017)

Airplane II: The Sequel (1982)






I wouldn't describe it as the _worst _sequel ever, but it was still pretty bad in comparison to its predecessor.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Airplane II: The Sequel (1982)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leslie Neilson didn't even do his own sequel. 

RIP you comedic genius *tips glass*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 6, 2017)

That Surfs Up Two wrestling thing, though that might be because the original film was such a childhood gem of mine and possibly one of the only decent things to come out of Sony Animation.


----------



## StogieGoat (Nov 29, 2017)

Don't know if this is THE worst sequel to a movie, but by gosh, it's a really bad one....
Mortal Kombat: Annihilation


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 29, 2017)

I'd say Saw 4.
The good thing about saw is the fact that there's plethora of sequels to choose from. But imo 4 was definitely the worst


----------



## StogieGoat (Nov 29, 2017)

Yeah Saw 4 was Bleh, I think I disliked 5 more, because of the James Bond villain ending. That movie just...hurt my feelings. lol.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 12, 2017)

Everything after Smokey and The Bandit 2. Nothing tops the original, the second Smokey and The Bandit was okay, but movies 3-7 (yeah, they made seven of these >_<) were horrible.


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Dec 18, 2017)

Scream 3. I love the Scream franchise, but, the 3rd movie is just annoying and lame. There's literally too much screaming in it! Lol

But, worst of all are any of the (7 I think?) Alpha and Omega sequels... Those things are pure cancer and should all be destroyed and spared from anyone's eyes!


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 29, 2017)

Mad Max furry road. It has nothing from the old movies charm, or even a storry context. It's just crazy people driving trucks and shooting at each other with nothing happening in between. To me it was just boring as hell.


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Jan 2, 2018)

Considering The Blues Brothers is one of my all time favorite comedies, musicals and overall one of my favorite films, you could say that Blues Brothers 2000 was bout as fun to watch a Sarah Palin interview back in the day but without the unexpected humor and more the stupidity. Other then the music it was a film that just didnt need to exist and it definantly felt like it cause it was a bland and boring mess that came 18 years too late after the original.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 2, 2018)

So many to choose from.  However, when it comes to utterly dreadful sequels of all time it has to be Grease 2.


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 5, 2018)

Son of The Mask.

I remember watching the original Jim Carrey film growing up, and that was my favorite film during my childhood. Years later, a sequel finally comes out, and is extremely disappointing. Although, I might be biased given the first time I ever saw that film, I had a really bad head cold so my senses were dulled, and I was a bit more cynical than I normally would be.

Nostalgia Critic also did a great job covering this terrible sequel.


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Jan 5, 2018)

Wa


MyMonkeyLife said:


> Son of The Mask.
> 
> I remember watching the original Jim Carrey film growing up, and that was my favorite film during my childhood. Years later, a sequel finally comes out, and is extremely disappointing. Although, I might be biased given the first time I ever saw that film, I had a really bad head cold so my senses were dulled, and I was a bit more cynical than I normally would be.
> 
> Nostalgia Critic also did a great job covering this terrible sequel.



Dear god Son of the Mask, I dont think there is one sequel to a Jim Carry film without Jim Carry thats actually good, another bad one is Ace Ventura Jr. That ones a real turd.


----------



## Wolfstin (Jan 5, 2018)

The new star wars sequel's sucks. I rather watch the prequel's at least they can come up with different plots.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 7, 2018)

Superman IV The Quest For Peace. The original Superman film was probably the best superhero movie for decades, and II was pretty damn good. III was where it started to all roll downhill, and IV is just a big old pile of raw sewage.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 7, 2018)

Ashke said:


> Superman IV The Quest For Peace. The original Superman film was probably the best superhero movie for decades, and II was pretty damn good. III was where it started to all roll downhill, and IV is just a big old pile of raw sewage.


What happened in the fourth film?


----------



## Wolfstin (Jan 7, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What happened in the fourth film?


bullshit


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 8, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> bullshit


Mmkay.


----------



## CarolynNyx (Jan 10, 2018)

DEFINITELY, without a doubt: Highlander 2 - The Quickening


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 22, 2018)

The Boondock Saints 2

And like anything that releases a new sequel every year. I mean isn't it obvious they're coming out that rapidly because the production company's focus is cash, not the writing?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

All the Friday The 13th sequels.


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 22, 2018)

All the Disney "Star Wars" movies.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 22, 2018)

Anybody here mention Superman IV: The Quest for Peace yet?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anybody here mention Superman IV: The Quest for Peace yet?


Yeah. That one was kinda shitty.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

Amazing Spiderman 2. They somehow made the sequel even worse than the first one and it felt I was watching a slow train wreck that I coudn’t look away from. I do recommend watching this film as a comedy though, as there is a lot of scenes that are so fucking bad it’s actually kinda funny.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 27, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Home Alone 3. Didn't even keep the main character...
> View attachment 22644



In their defense, the kid was a complete brat from what I heard, and they didn't reuse him because they couldn't stand working with him any onger. ...Or so I heard.



Fuzzylumkin said:


> troll 2 .... I think its actually listed as one of the worst movies of all time



I never saw the full movie. Did it have Harry Potter in it? (The main character in the first movie was a kid named Harry Potter Jr.)


----------



## kranch (Mar 7, 2018)

First i was going to say any resident evil movie but there is no a good movie of that to start so… I world say the secret of nimh 2. Mostly because I really like the first one and then when I realties that there was a sequel firs I was happy then when I realies what does that mean I was scared and then the movie result being exactly what I was expecting. Nothing compare to the original


----------



## Baalf (Mar 7, 2018)

kranch said:


> First i was going to say any resident evil movie but there is no a good movie of that to start so… I world say the secret of nimh 2. Mostly because I really like the first one and then when I realties that there was a sequel firs I was happy then when I realies what does that mean I was scared and then the movie result being exactly what I was expecting. Nothing compare to the original



*Watches Movie*
*The first song in the movie plays*
Me: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## kranch (Mar 7, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> *Watches Movie*
> *The first song in the movie plays*
> Me: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


i did the same thing the second i saw it was a direct to dvd sequel. those usually end up being bad


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 10, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sequels. They have a reputation of being worse than the original film, and more often than not, that reputation is warranted. So, what do you think is the worst, dumbest and most insulting movie sequel ever? My vote goes to Blues Brothers 2000. Need proof? Let Doug Walker explain:


Love seeing some NC. For me my biggest sequals let down was the boondock saints movie.  Though not a big live action movie buff.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 10, 2018)

Starship Troopers 2 was a despicable stain on the franchise. It was unbelievably bad considering what a timeless masterpiece the first one will eventually be if it is't already.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 15, 2018)

dumb and dumberer, only good scene below






it literally stars some look alikes and i swear i remember it was produced by a Dutch holding company


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2018)

Howling ll: Your Sister is a Werewolf.

National Lampoon's Van Wilder: The Rise of Taj.

The Fly II.

There are more but meh.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 15, 2018)

mr fox are you stalking me


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 15, 2018)

I swear most movies nowadays are produced by a Dutch holding company somewhere. Blade Runner 2049 not so much but a lot of stuff


----------



## Baalf (Mar 15, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> dumb and dumberer, only good scene below
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that why they ignored the existence of this when Dumb and Dumber 2 came around?


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 15, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Is that why they ignored the existence of this when Dumb and Dumber 2 came around?



let's ignore shitty sequels, let's rewrite history, duck tales whohoo

Edit: bob saget is nostradamus, shit all over the walls, facebook walls lol


----------



## ellaerna (Mar 15, 2018)

The matrix sequels. Not the worst movies in and of themselves, but a giant step down from the original.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeepers Creepers 2 and 3 were atrocities compared to the first one. And don't even get me started the follow ups to the original Jaws.


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Howling ll: Your Sister is a Werewolf.


Female Werewolf? Ya got me interested... In looking that up on FA XD
Jokes and weird interests aside, and no I wouldn't watch that movie, I think jontron reviewed it?
What's the worst sequel I can think of to bring to the table? Hmm... Love Never Dies? A sequel to the Phantom of the Opera movie. Never needed to happen.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> The matrix sequels. Not the worst movies in and of themselves, but a giant step down from the original.



i disliked the third one more. The wasteland real world parts just bored me and it was mostly that. I guess the parts in the matrix are like exciting to me because they're aware it isn't real and are like undercover etc.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 16, 2018)

One that really disappointed me was that second sherlock holmes movie with Robert Downey Jr.


ellaerna said:


> The matrix sequels. Not the worst movies in and of themselves, but a giant step down from the original.


Actually I agree so much with this. I like them all, but the first one is way better in everything. It was mysterious, had compelling characters, good action sequences. The second and the third feel like watered down versions, with a less interesting world.


----------



## ellaerna (Mar 16, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> i disliked the third one more. The wasteland real world parts just bored me and it was mostly that. I guess the parts in the matrix are like exciting to me because they're aware it isn't real and are like undercover etc.


The general concept of the movies is great. They just did a shit job on Reloaded and Revolutions. 
The Animatrix was pretty neat though.



Sarachaga said:


> Actually I agree so much with this. I like them all, but the first one is way better in everything. It was mysterious, had compelling characters, good action sequences. The second and the third feel like watered down versions, with a less interesting world.


I feel like they were trying too hard to explain the world in sequels and it made everything kind of lose it's mystery and novelty.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> The general concept of the movies is great. They just did a shit job on Reloaded and Revolutions.
> The Animatrix was pretty neat though.



I think people blame directors too often. Did anything actually INTERESTING enough happen in real life that we could've even expected the Matrix sequels to be any good?

people don't analyze stuff, like does anybody know the villain in Skyfall was at least partially supposed to be the Wikileaks guy Julian Assange. It matches up chronologically anyway, Collateral Murder happened in 2007, Skyfall happened in 2012, so yeah plenty of time to read up on world events with that. I mean it's more than that, there's also mythological elements, a trickster or an agent of Chaos or whatever. But who else in world events was like that or relevant enough that they'd base a Bond villain on them :/

I think enough interesting developments have happened in real life since the last Matrix movies, that a sequel could be pretty dank and good

just a little something that has changed since 2003 or whatever it was

D-Wave Systems - Wikipedia

Quantum computing | Microsoft

yes right now, over the Internet you could rent computing time on a quantum computer if you wanted to?

Quantum computing sounds surreal, there's a function on quantum computing called "Square root of NOT". NOT is an operation that inverts true and false, 1 becomes 0 and 0 becomes 1. How can you have a square root of a true/false operation? /That's/ some real Matrix shit

elsewhere, people don't understand that once you get so high level (like quantum computing concepts), they do start to sound like nonsense or mental illness. It's not necessarily though. It's kind of like when a person on drugs is speechless, because the limits of human expression/expressing thoughts with words can only go so far?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm still mad about Mortal Kombat Annihilation. The first movie wasn't the greatest but it was enjoyable as well as re-watchable. 

The sequel was pure crap and nothing good came out of it except for bad scenes and maaaybe the Cyrax vs. Jax fight


----------



## Llamapie (Mar 25, 2018)

Not sure if it counts as a sequel, but the tv show based off Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron is horrible in my opinion


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 25, 2018)

how is THE LION GUARD lol


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 3, 2018)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull

Seriously...


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 7, 2018)

Birdemic had sequel, right? From the original you can only go downhill.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 8, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Home Alone 3. Didn't even keep the main character...
> View attachment 22644


You thought _that_ was the worst Home Alone sequel? I bring to you Home Alone _4_.







I can forgive 3 for at least having Alex show some ingenuity in improvising trap designs. 4 just gives the "Kevin" protagonist the remote to a "smart" house that's already booby-trapped for his convenience.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 9, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> You thought _that_ was the worst Home Alone sequel? I bring to you Home Alone _4_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy crap is that real and why does it look like anime? and those lips aaaaa


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 9, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> holy crap is that real and why does it look like anime? and those lips aaaaa


I can only wish I was making this up.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 10, 2018)

A Return to Salem's Lot :


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Resident Evil Apocalypse.
Despite controversy over the first movie firing George Romero in favor of having Milla Jovovich as the main star and moving away from the original games plot.  It still managed to make a fun adaptation that didnt harm the source material.
Resident Evil Apocalypse made nemesis fall in love, jill valentine be a total bitch, nicholai to be a throwaway character, mikhail to not exist, carlos isnt spanish for some reason, steals scenes from Code Veronica for Milla Jovovich.

The only reason I hate this is because I'm a massive fanboy for resident evil, but despite me knowing that I still cant find myself to not hate this movie.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 10, 2018)

Return to Oz seems like the best and worst movie sequel at the same time depending on your perspective











wheeler scene, did resident evil 4 just rip sounds directly from the youtube video?

Edit: wheeler scene, eye on top of a keyhole triangle and legitimately creepy scene, how did youtube collectively resist the urge to scream illuminati


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Resident Evil Apocalypse.
> Despite controversy over the first movie firing George Romero in favor of having Milla Jovovich as the main star and moving away from the original games plot.  It still managed to make a fun adaptation that didnt harm the source material.
> Resident Evil Apocalypse made nemesis fall in love, jill valentine be a total bitch, nicholai to be a throwaway character, mikhail to not exist, carlos isnt spanish for some reason, steals scenes from Code Veronica for Milla Jovovich.
> 
> The only reason I hate this is because I'm a massive fanboy for resident evil, but despite me knowing that I still cant find myself to not hate this movie.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ



the mystifying thing about resident evil movies is like it swear it would've been literally EASIER and SIMPLER to just stick to the source material, and don't even do it to please fanboys? I have only really seen the second one FYI. I get the vibe that once they incorporated Resident Evil 4 and post ideas at least the directing seemed better because Resident Evil 4 kind of out-cinemas it in spite of all the corny dialogue and stuff and had become one man army killfest anyway

and I actually liked Res Evil 4, I'm just saying the genre obviously became 'one man army killfest'. But it gave me horror version of River City Ransom vibes too for some bizarre reason? The mix of RPG-ish stuff didn't feel too bad or cheap, I actually enjoyed OH SHIT MENU MENU MANAGE ITEM moments (alternate name 'menu or die moment') the menu shit ALMOST felt like psuedo turn-based RPG morphing moment? Instead of switching spells, switch type of gun and ammo, switching

Edit: that being said, the second one, 20% of people at any time will think running down a building for no reason despite what the movie's about, is cool. MISSION IMPOSSIBLE GHOST PROTOCOL I think did it?

it's honestly got to be fun being a movie director and gathering up the balls to ask/negotiate 'hi can i run down your building if I give you $$$$$$'

the mission impossible movie, asking this to a guy from Dubai, was it? I'M AMERICAN AND WE LIKE TO RUN DOWN BUILDINGS IN USA, THAT'S HOW AMERICA ROLLS

Edit: I was thinking Resident Evil Afterlife, there's spike club guy from Resident Evil 5 I guess and it almost feels authentic maybe? I mean for the (movie) franchise in general? I almost feel the suspension of 'she could die' that any competent movie achieves. It might just be how it looks in the trailer though? aaaaaaa


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

Mean Girls 2

Main Character was _too perfect_. No flaws to work with. No character development.
Also, no snarky remarks.


----------



## Ciderfine (Apr 10, 2018)

Any disney movie. Period.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 11, 2018)

"Trilogy of Terror II".. (no trailer that I could find)


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 12, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Any disney movie. Period.



disney movies or disney direct to video sequels?

Edit: oh right, sequels, and all disney sequels are this. why have they NEVER done a theatrical sequel


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 12, 2018)

Highlander 2. A movie so bad, the franchise doesn't even acknowledge they made it.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 13, 2018)

Every Underworld after the second.

The second Hunchback of Notre Dame

A few others already mentioned. More I cannot list because I reject they exist so hard.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Every Underworld after the second.
> 
> The second Hunchback of Notre Dame
> 
> A few others already mentioned. More I cannot list because I reject they exist so hard.


Heh heh... Those Disney direct-to-video sequels are horrendous, eh?


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 14, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh heh... Those Disney direct-to-video sequels are horrendous, eh?



what do you think, will disney ever make a theatrical sequel? Or will they forever stick to direct to video sequels and horrible CGI reboots

Edit: CGI reboot of pinnochio exists but too creepy for the public to see, ESPECIALLY dat fox guy


----------



## redfox_81 (Apr 24, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> what do you think, will disney ever make a theatrical sequel? Or will they forever stick to direct to video sequels and horrible CGI reboots



_Ralph Breaks the Internet_ is out in November, is that the first sequel Disney will have released theatrically?

My vote for worst movie sequel ever is Alien: Covenant. I was actually laughing out loud at how bad it was in the theater. Oh Ridley Scott, what happened?!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 24, 2018)

The sequels to _Fern Gully_ and _The Secret of NIMH_ were pretty mediocre. It's debatable if _Fern Gully 2_ was worse than the original however, even despite the original having the benefit of Tim Curry's villainous voice acting.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 24, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> The sequels to _Fern Gully_ and _The Secret of NIMH_ were pretty mediocre. It's debatable if _Fern Gully 2_ was worse than the original however, even despite the original having the benefit of Tim Curry's villainous voice acting.



I grew up on mostly shitty movie sequel as a kid so have biases, and liked NIMH 2 before I found out how far it'd fallen, so haven't found a worst or I'm at least saving that spot. The never ending story 3 is close tho, I mean just look at my darling muse falcor


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 24, 2018)

Grease 2 .. it just wasn't the same, without Travolta.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 24, 2018)

Balto II Wolf Quest.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 25, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> The Rescuers Down Under _was_ a theatrical release, and as good if not better than the original imo. In fact, it was Disney's first animated theatrical sequel.












What's not to love 'bout this beautiful gurl.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 25, 2018)

good to know the disney theatrical sequels existed. My memories get bogged down with LION KING 47 1/2 stuff


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 26, 2018)

Friday the 13th, Part V

(they shouldv'e stopped at number IV).


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 27, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> good to know the disney theatrical sequels existed. My memories get bogged down with LION KING 47 1/2 stuff


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Apr 27, 2018)

Mean Girls 2 more like no


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 8, 2018)

All the Saw sequels.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 8, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> All the Saw sequels.



did you SEE the saw sequels


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 9, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> did you SEE the saw sequels



Yep.. just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 15, 2018)

Titanic II :


----------



## Drayk (May 16, 2018)

The Sequel to 1995's Power Rangers The Movie

Turbo: A Power Rangers Movie


----------



## Xychus (May 28, 2018)

TMNT3?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 29, 2018)

*Clears throat*
OH MYY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 29, 2018)

Solo A Star Wars Story is actually a sequel lol


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Rif_Foxworthy (Sep 3, 2018)

Mortal Kombat 2 and Ninja Turtles 3 *shudder*


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 9, 2018)

Secret of NIHM 2.

The first one was SO GOOD. It was whimsical without being "kiddy," had lovely animation, and was touching. The sequel? Yeah, all those things, but the opposite.


----------



## Baalf (Sep 9, 2018)

Picklepaige said:


> Secret of NIHM 2.
> 
> The first one was SO GOOD. It was whimsical without being "kiddy," had lovely animation, and was touching. The sequel? Yeah, all those things, but the opposite.




And don't even get me started on the singing in that movie. I feel like the makers thought the first one was too dark, so they wanted to make it more whimsical. The only dark part is against the main villain.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 9, 2018)

Beyond the Poseidon Adventure..


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Sep 28, 2018)

I'd have to either go with Home Alone 4 (yes that's a thing), or The Land Before Time 13 (yes that too is a thing)


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 21, 2018)

Son of the Mask (2005).... Possibly the worst. It's definitely down there....


----------

